# Phony Abalone



## Guts (Jan 8, 2006)

Phony Abalone

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 bottle (8-oz) clam juice
1/2 tsp salt (or to taste)
1/4 tsp pepper (or to taste)
1 egg, beaten*
1/2 box Ritz crackers, crushed (8-oz of a 16-oz box)
2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp vegetable oil
*or 1/4 cup egg substitute
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Pound chicken breasts flat with rolling pin.
Marinate the chicken in the clam juice for 36 hours.
Add the salt and pepper to the cracker crumbs.
Dip each breast into the beaten egg, then roll the chicken in the crumbs.
Sauté the chicken in equal amounts of butter and oil until done and golden
brown.
Serve with lemon wedges and tartar sauce.

Now I have not tryed this yet but is on my list to try. if any one has please let know if you liked it Thanks.


----------



## Constance (Jan 8, 2006)

It sure sounds good. I'd like to try it.


----------



## Guts (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm off to the store to get some clam juice, already have the ckn. defrosted. Is it me or do you think 36 Hrs. is a long time to marinade?


----------



## Dove (Jan 8, 2006)

Gus,
Are you trying to put Antony's (sp) 
Fish Grotto out of business?  LOL
Marge who grew up in San Diego


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> Gus,
> Are you trying to put Antony's (sp)
> Fish Grotto out of business?  LOL
> Marge who grew up in San Diego



Anthony's Fish Grotto is the place where I fell in love with deep fried squid, both the rings and the tentacles.  It was yummy.  But then again, I had real abolone in this little whole-in-the-wall Chinese restaurant located in Santee, that made great chicken chow mein.  The abolone was as tough as rubber and had a taste I din't care for, which suprised me as I love most shellfish.  It may just have been the way it was prepared.  A diving instructor that I had said abolone was truly deliscious.

Up here in the U.P., the mock abolone is as close as I can probably get to the real thing.  I did get skate up in Canada though.  It was very good.  It tasted like what I expected the abolne to taste like.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Guts (Jan 8, 2006)

Dove
  No I'm not trying to put Anthony's out of business. I have had this recipe for some time and now seems the time to try it. going to cook it tomorrow night.
I will post how it comes out (keeper or not)...

Goodweed of the north
   If you were in San Diego I hope you tried Point Loma Seafood's. I sold them fish in the seventies, back when I commercial fished for a livening. They have the best fried Squid, it's the breading they use Mrs. Kelly's They sell it there also. The last Abalone I bought was $120 a dozen for reds 1981 and had to drive to Oxnard to get it from a commercial diver friend. He sold the boat and permit the next season. So I think I can still remember how it is suppose to taste, also we had it a lot when I was a kid growing up in Mexico
(my parents had a house 18 miles this side of Ensenada)


A link

http://www.plsf.com/


----------



## Guts (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is my report on this dish. As I said when I posted this recipe ,I had not tried it yet. So tonight after marinating it for thirty or so hours, I made it.
please keep in mind that I know what abalone should taste like. To my disappointment it did not. But it had a mild flavor like it. adding the lemon juice as I ate it bite by bite made it have a sea food taste, or helped with the taste. I did not use tarter sauce. 
Now the KEY ingredient the Clam juice did do some thing that I did not expect. Besides adding the sea food taste it tenderized the chicken to the point / well I don't know how to say this? I guess it would be like Velveting the chicken.  (I am a very strong believer that recipes have KEY ingredients that Make Them WORK) One other thing I did was to treat the chicken like abalone, what I mean is that I did not Pound chicken breasts flat with rolling pin. I used a tenderizing hammer, smooth side to get it to spread out then with caution used the diamond side careful not to make mush **** out of it. The rich flavor the abalone has I believe came from the Ritz crackers and the sea food from the clan juice. now with that said, this chicken Was The TENDERS THAT I HAVE EVER EATEN!!!   The clam juice must break it down I'm guessing.I have a rating scale I like to use and will post it under this post. I give this recipe a #6.



My rating scale is a little more detailed. Anything "5" or below doesn't see the light of day again! 

1 - VERY POOR 
2 - POOR 
3 - EDIBLE 
4 - FAIR 
5 - AVERAGE 
6 - GOOD 
7 - QUITE GOOD 
8 - VERY GOOD 
9 - EXCELLENT 
10 - FANTASTIC


----------



## Constance (Jan 10, 2006)

Kim, if one had never eaten abalone, how do you think they would rate it?


----------



## Guts (Jan 10, 2006)

I took some to work today and tested it on a co worker. Who never had Abalone He liked it, I asked him if it had a seafood taste he said it did. I asked him if how would he rate it on a 1 to 10 he said a 10 but his scale is not as detailed as mine.


----------

